
One Hundred Users in Two Weeks - CoreSet
https://joecmarshall.com/posts/one-hundred-users-in-two-weeks/
======
wrestlerman
> The disadvantage to this strategy is that it’s a one-shot thing. You can’t
> keep spamming these forums with the same stale content because it’s both
> ineffective and pretty offensive. To move forward, we’ll need another
> content strategy.

Check out your submission history, lol.

To be honest, I don't like that kind of posts. There is no value in them at
all. It's the type the of posts where people claim they've built a startup in
a day/week. Seriously, it's harming more than helping. What you have achieved
is some market validation, but still, you don't know if anyone is gonna pay.
Your "users" don't actively use your service, they just subscripted to your
newsletter, probably that would be more accurate, but it wouldn't bring so
many clicks to your blog, wouldn't it?

------
kokokokoko
Interesting product, but possibly more telling about how much developer
inventory in being brought into the market, often with significant debt
attached, that is struggling to find work.

I'm a bit nervous due to remembering friends that went from developer jobs to
working at a grocery store during the dotcom crash. Hopefully the industry
will continue to grow, because especially boot camp degrees are not very
transferrable to other professions.

~~~
mooreds
Yes, it seems there is a lot of talent left out in the cold. It does seem to
be an issue of supply and demand, but the market I am in is starving for
senior developers, but swimming in entry level developers. (Good juniors with
1-2 years of experience are hard to find too, but not as hard as senior
talent.)

I suspect there will be another winnowing of software development jobs.
However, we aren't back at the dot com days when it felt like there was so
much demand that hiring standards fell. If anything it feels like hiring
standards (match all of these technologies and your experience must have been
at scale) are higher than they have been in the past. (Could just be an
artifact of the jobs I have applied to in the past vs recently.)

~~~
ben_jones
I think the problem is that initial training for developers usually drains
significant developer resources. For example, the best onboarding is typically
done by well qualified developers who then devote significant time ~20-30% to
the new hire. That's effectively taking 20-30% of a senior developer's salary
and giving it to the entry-level developer. IMO it is an investment that pays
off but it is still a large investment that may be difficult to swallow for
start-ups and small/medium sized companies who cant absorb $XXX,XXX into the
abyss.

~~~
mooreds
That's a good point. The question is, is the return from training up someone
worth it? Do they spend more time at the company than someone hired in with
more experience? Do they get the company more in income than they cost in
training?

The cost is in the near future and fixed, whereas the benefit is in the
future. Which is why a company can't answer those questions, and often goes
with the safe route and tries to poach or hire a senior person (which,
honestly, is just a junior person who has made mistakes and learned on someone
else's dime).

However that has its own risks because it's not like interviews are cost free.

I just think there's a tremendous market flaw that someone is going to take
advantage of by finding talented entry level folks and hiring them for less
and then making money somehow. That or eventually entry level folks will leave
the profession of software development.

------
lettergram
I have five websites with hundreds to thousands of users. The first hundred to
every website are the poor souls who have to experience the broken interfaces,
find the bugs, and eventually leave.

But they are also the most valuable because that lets you scale. Learn why
each customer left and fix it. In a few hundred customers you’ll have the next
thousand or tens of thousands.

------
kfgjkjjjg
Where did you get the job listings from?

------
bschwindHN
This reads like a 13 year old who read some buzzwords regarding "lean
startups", made an HTML input box, spammed some social media sites, then
patted themselves on the back and wrote this article.

------
klhugo
Congratulations. In my opinion, by keeping it simple you are in fact
innovating.

------
thewizardofaus
Nice one! I just signed up myself :) keep it up

